# IHR auf der RPC 2008



## Shadaim (26. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme eben gerade nach einem überwältigenden ersten Convention-Tag zurück und bin einfach platt. Ich hab so viele von Euch dort gesehen, die ich nicht mit ihrem mybuffed-Nickname kenne. 

*Was hat Euch an diesem ersten Tag am besten gefallen?
Habt ihr Fotos daovn gemacht? (Wenn ja - postet die doch mal =)
*

Ich massiere meine Füße jetzt erst einmal und wünsche Euch noch einen grandiosen Samstagabend!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir sehen uns morgen wieder - und wenn Euch das nicht reicht, dann schaut doch mal in unserem RPC-Blog und der Fotogalerien vorbei. =)


Cheers,
Shadaim


----------



## Sqalu (26. April 2008)

Ich war zwar nicht auf der RPC, aber dafür war ich einer der Tanks vom Liveraid! (<3 mein Angelstuhl!)
Ich hoffe das euch der Raid trotz der unnötigen Wipes gefallen hat - Morgen gibt es noch mehr von uns, nur noch viel viel besser! Also seit da und schaut uns zu!

btw macht mal ein Bild von Theoss, er sollte live vor Ort sein!


LG Sqalu aka Scully


----------



## Der Mephisto (26. April 2008)

Hallo,

nach ca. 4 Stunden Autofahrt bin auch ich wieder zu Hause im hohem Norden angekommen. 

Zur RPC:
Es war voll....sehr voll. Ich war das erste mal dort und es gab ne Menge zu sehen (oder auch nicht (Menschenmenge)) :-D

Scheinbar war man auf so einen Ansturm nicht wirklich vorbereitet, das war zumindest mein Eindruck. Die Essensauswahl war 1. sehr bescheiden, 2. war ständig alles aus 3. um an etwas zu Essen zu kommen, musste man länger anstehen, als für ein Probespiel von WAR oder AoC.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Vorwärtskommen war öfters ein Geduldsspiel und Sitzgelegenheiten waren rar gesät. 

Vom Mittelaltermarkt war ich auch etwas enttäuscht. Habe schon einige besucht, aber einen so lieblosen und vorallem unvollständigen Mittelaltermarkt habe ich persönlich noch nicht gesehen. Könnte aber auch einfach an der sterilen Location gelegen haben, das beisst sich halt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Allgemein zur RPC. 

Zu Buffed:
Fast alle Buffies waren da und liefen auch Frei auf der Anlage herum (wer hat das eigentlich erlaubt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Der Regnor und ein ihm hinterhereilender Barbar, welcher einen der AoC-Rechner trug, hätten mich fast über den Haufen gelaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Bühne ist groß und ganz gut einzusehen, zumindest für mich mit meinen 1,90m.
Leider gab es am Samstag nix zu WAR.

Mh, mein Beitrag liest sich nun kritischer als er gemeint ist. Aber ohne Kritik keine Verbesserung gell? 
Daher nun als Fazit:
Eine tolle, aber noch ausbaufähige Veranstaltung. Die Buffies haben hier aber alles richtig gemacht. Weiter so!

Gruß
Mephisto


----------



## Muerte (26. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin um 20.00 gegangen hab also ganze 8stunden durchgehalten alles mitgemacht einiges abgestaubt fotos keine gemacht  <3 schwarz,weiß handy. vll hat man mich gesehen, war der hässliche wicht der beim schwert balancieren abgeloost hat, mir hats super gefallen werde morgen warscheinlich auch wieder kommen buffed.de super stand alles gefallen joah was soll man noch sagen achja, herr senkbeil von giga war das und hat leute interviewt unteranderem auch mich, wusste garnet dass er/die auch da sind.  das wars bis denne


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

wil ja nich meckern, dass ein admin im falschen forum postet aaaaaaber würde das hier nich eher ins rpc forum passen??
*duck und wegrenn*


----------



## jeNoova (26. April 2008)

Hab Videos vom Liveraid gemacht, man erkennt aber nicht soviel ( Handycam ) Wenn ihr wollt kann ich die mal uppen.

Achja Buffed stand war super, mit den Veranstaltungen! =]

Bin Morgen auch wieder am Start.

Und danke für die Gummibärchen Bernd =D


----------



## Dannie (26. April 2008)

Der erste Leeroy Gewinner hatte ja mal ein Luck

Ersma 5 Booster Packs danach nochn T-Shirt
danach nochma was bei buffed gefangen und sein son auch irgendwas ^.^

Gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War echt cool habn Picknikorb bekommen und jede  Menge leute getroffen.

Mein Flop war der WAR Stand...

Finde WAR zwar sehr geil aber 40 -20 Minuten Warten und dann noch so ein dummes Szenario....
Keiner hat das gerallt und joa Es wurde kein Punkt gemach o.o 

Ein Hammer Zerg Bg zum Glück geht das auf Zeit ^.^


----------



## jeNoova (26. April 2008)

Ach und im übrigen, fand es ziemlich blöd das THE (!) Black Sheep nicht aufgetreten sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glambo (26. April 2008)

Hey ho, ich komme gerade wieder von der RPC, wohne nur 20 minuten weit weg also kein problem hin und her^^

ich fand es echt super, habe sogar am buffed.de quiz teilgenommen wo keiner ne antwort wusste auf den ersten boss im berg hyal, super heft bekommen ;-) 

MfG


----------



## Avyn (26. April 2008)

Ich komm grad von der RPC und bin total kaputt, habe Kopfschmerzen, meine Füße spür ich nicht mehr und bin recht viel Geld los geworden ABER bin total glücklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So viele verrückte Leute... da kann man sich einfach nur wohl fühlen und Fanartikel hab ich auch ganz gut abgestaubt.


----------



## bagge93 (26. April 2008)

Hallo,

also mein weg ging eigentlich: 2 stunden zugfahrt für ca. 8 euro =)
war um 9 50uhr am bahnhof aber dank einem bösen alten gamer-feind der uns eine falsche beschreibung lieferte erst um halb 11 an der messe (halbe stunde um den hansaring und umgebung geirrt^^). 

-sehr viele leute und bei der verlosung auch viel gedränge...viele sind auch echt aggressiv geworden Oo
-wunderbare show beim buffedstand aber nach drakensang bin ich dann bis zum liferaid dort abgehauen, sonst durchgehend da gewesen...aber nach dem ständigen gedrängel und "hier" oder "ich" geschreie und doch nix bekomme war mir das zu anstrengend (war aber bei euch noch ewig besser als beim roccatstand *hass*)
-zum essen: unfreundliches personal, kleine portionen, unverschämte preise, ewiges warten (also ganz
normale event-versorgung)
-leider waren viele coole sachen gleichzeitig deswegen bin ich zwischenzeitlich per zufallsprinzip zwischen buffed,roccat und rpc hinundher gerannt in der hoffnung alles mitzubekommen^^
-leider kein blizzardstand (ausser das tcg)...hätt gern nochwas von wotlk erfahren/gesehen
-meinen füßen/kopf/stimmenbänder gefiels wohl nicht so^^ spüre nix davon und bin mehr als froh jez nich reden zu müssen sondern schreiben zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so hoffe ich hab nix vergessen und hoffe irgendjemand liest dashier =) unterm strich hat sich das ganze mehr als gelohnt war ein supertag =) gaaaaanz großes tennis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja: am besten gefallen haben mir natürlich die wunderhübsch angezogenen heldinnen die dort rumliefen...besonder die beiden von roccat-stand, die hatten seeeehr schöne...harnische =P bei euch gefiel mir wohl der conan oder tcgteil am besten...
Ansonsten is mir noch aufgefallen das die hdro-leute (am roccatstand) denselben acc wie ihr verwendet haben (den mit der wunderhübschen buffed-spinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

danke (fürs lesen dieses unverschämt langen posts) und bye

PS: frage an die buffedleute: sagt mal warum habt ihr denn bei dem kerl vom tcg so geschauspielert? oder wusste der arme flo (glaube der war das schwer sich das zu merken) echt noch nix von netherrakete usw?
das das nix neues für euch war sieht man ja an buffedshow/-cast deswegen hab ich mich etwas gewundert^^


----------



## Thaarek (27. April 2008)

Ich hab ein schlüssenband und einen betakey age of conan gefangen, bis ich merkte, das der typ neben mir, der auch aussah wie einer von age of conan den betakey in der hand hielt und ich das schlüsselband -.-


----------



## Vaniol (27. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Einfach großartig war von 10 uhr morgens bis abends 8 da und war einfach nur genial. Hab schönes Roccat T-Shirt abgesahnt und meine Finger haben den Lebenslangen HDRO account berührt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber konnt die Verpackung nicht festhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja ein sehr gelungene Veranstaltung hat echt spaß gemacht und hab Warhammer gespielt, was mein hauptsächliches Ziel war neben Sacred 2 und AoC spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  find zwar blöd das man bei WAR nur 20 min zeit hat und nur bisschen PvP machen kann, war zwar ein kurzer aber denoch interessanter Einblick, und natürlich die free Cola die ausserhalb verteilt wurde war ne gute Aktion, Essen und Getränke echt teurer in der Halle.Alles im allen sehr gelungen ne menge Eindrücke gekriegt, viele interessante Sachen gesehen und ne schöne abwechslung war die spontan PvP einlage von 5 Kerlen aufm Mittelaltermarkt, gabs echt was zu lachen.

Kann man nur jedem empfehlen einfach großartig gewesen. 

PS:
Und Bernd habt ihr den Jenigen gefunden der die Kappe von seiner Kamera verloren hat??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solonel (27. April 2008)

Jo ich hatte auch viel Spaß und fand die Convention bis jetzt super. Morgen bin ich wieder am Start. Wer mehr lesen will, über meinen Tag 1 auf der RPC, findet einen Blogeintrag auf meinem Profil.
Hier der Link zum Beitrag Klick mich, ich bin der Link Dort findet ihr auch einige Fotos!
Bis Morgen bzw. Heute


----------



## 5002 (27. April 2008)

Ich war Heute (gestern) auch da. War geil...noch besser als letztes Jahr. Da ich aus Münster komme hatte ich im sinne der anfahrt keine probleme.^^

Die essenssituation war wirklich mies... aber egal. Habe nun ein schönes würfelset und ein bild von mir mit hansi!^^

Jetzt kommen noch ein Paar Bilder.

Hier sind wir mit Hansi (wie oben erwähnt, bin der ganz links):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bin dann ich mit nem lecker Metbier =) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Bernd und die Sacred 2 Vorstellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ZAM als Zuschauer beim Juggern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die netten Feen und was auch immer hrhr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloriana (27. April 2008)

Wir waren da...
Wie letztes Jahr war der Mittelaltermarkt nicht so der grosse Bringer.
Zum Essen sag ich auf solchen Grossveranstaltungen nichts mehr,
wir gehen davor und danach richtig was essen ansonsten halt Marschgepäckverpflegung.
Schade war das die meisten Bücherstände die gleichen bekannten Pen&Paper Sachen im Angebot hatten. (kann D&D jetzt erstmal nicht mehr sehen)
Haben trotzdem viel Geld ausgegeben.
Auch am Buffed Stand
Ich hab jetzt Buffed-Buttons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eure Mädels mit den Ohren waren mal richtig süss *bussi*


----------



## xFraqx (27. April 2008)

Avyn schrieb:


> Ich komm grad von der RPC und bin total kaputt, habe Kopfschmerzen, meine Füße spür ich nicht mehr und bin recht viel Geld los geworden ABER bin total glücklich
> So viele verrückte Leute... da kann man sich einfach nur wohl fühlen und Fanartikel hab ich auch ganz gut abgestaubt.



'nuff said. Genauso gings mir auch


----------



## capillo (27. April 2008)

Guten morgen..

nach einem Langen tag und einer sehr kurzen Nacht bin ich dann mal wieder zu Haus

Die RPC in diesem Jahr war der Hammer.. Ich fand den Mittelalter markt am besten war richtig schön groß und super lustig.. Der Buffed stand war auch super dieses mal aber Letztes mal hats mehr gerockt fand ich..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja und mal ehrlich wer gestern da war der muss doch ehrlich sagen das es super war.. Und jung die beiden komischen Mädels von ROCAT stand sahen nicht schlecht aus, sind aber sau dumm oder nicht?? *gg* und gehen einen echt auf die nerven *gg*

und hier mal wieder der Beweis das die Buffed leute spontan sind *g*

ps: danke für die Geschenke und mein Finger hat sich wieder erholt vom Schwertragen *gg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (27. April 2008)

Ich war am Samstag von 10:00 bis 14:00 da.. tolles Programm, vorallem die HdRO-Präsentation hat mir gefallen (Bernolin ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Der Stand hätte nur etwas größer sein können, später war er sehr überlaufen und es gab kein durchkommen.

Tipp für alle die noch hinfahren: sprecht ZAM nicht mir Sie an, sondern mit Du ;-)


----------



## Grospolian (27. April 2008)

Also ich war von halb 1 bis kurz nach 21 Uhr da, hab also recht viel vom Programm mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also am besten hat mir die Drakkensang Präsentation gefallen, hab mich lange nicht mehr so sehr auf ein Game gefreut.

Die anderen Präsentationen waren aber auch Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja The Black Sheep hätten eventuell kürzer auf der Bühne stehen können, aber immerhin als DSA Spielerinnen haben sie immerhin etwas Respekt verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade, dass ich heute keine Zeit habe nochmal zur RPC zukommen...

Ansonsten der Stand hätte ein paar m² mehr vertragen können und die Pen and Paper Situation fand ich auch etwas lau, auf der anderen Seite muß ich gestehen es war soviel los, dass ich eh nicht zum spielen gekommen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desmondio (27. April 2008)

Hier mal 3 Bilder die ich gemacht hab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Desmo


----------



## Fendracor (27. April 2008)

Ich fands genial, war noch besser als letztes Jahr! Wobei der Mittelaltermarkt in der ovalen Halle etwas mehr Atmo hatte als die Stände von diesem Jahr.
Außerdem ging mir "Sacred 2" ein wenig auf den Keks... an wirklich jedem Stand wo es um PCs ging wurd über S2 gelabert, das war dann doch ein wenig zuviel des Guten.
Was auch schlecht war: Nur 2 Fress-Stände für ich-weiß-nicht-wieviel Leute, das war verdammt schlecht geplant. Wenn man nicht ne Stunde irgendwo anstehen wolte mußte man also die Convention auf Nahrungssuche verlassen...
Aber ansonsten:
Ein Haufen toller Leute!
Tolle Stände!
Haufenweise Infos und nette Gratisgeschenke!
Und schön dass noch mehr los war als letztes Jahr!

Natürlich: Viel zu viel Geld ausgegeben.... (Die Stände sind aber auch viel zu verführerisch...)

Außerdem: Anbetungswürdige hübsche Elfinnen die da überall rumliefen.... *sabber*
Das Autogramm von Shakes & Fidget bekommt nen Ehrenplatz bei mir zuhaus!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saiph (27. April 2008)

Also ich war auch da, allerdings gestern! Ich muss sagen es war total cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der buffed-Stand war echt immer gut besucht bis ca 19.00h am Samstag. Da war dann das Programm vorbei und alle haben aufgeräumt! Zwischenzeitlich konnte man sich auch sehr gut mit der buffedcrew unterhalten.

Zam haste eigentlich den Florian von Giga noch gefunden ? xD

Und Bernd ich komm auf dein Angebot gerne zurück! Ihr habt nächste Woche sicher was in der Post! Hoffe deine Kopfschmerzen haben dich nicht noch heute begleitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Danke noch mal!!!)

Alles in allem eine TOLLE Veranstaltung wirklich interessant Leute waren da, haben eine echt gute Arbeit geleistet und mächtig Stimmung gemacht! 

Achja eins noch nächstes mal stell ich mich direkt in die Mitte vor der Bühne damit ich auch mal was fangen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch hat sich die weite Anfahrt mehr als gelohnt! War ein klasse Tag...


----------



## Aliceschwarz (28. April 2008)

Hiho,

hab Bernds Aufruf erst jetzt entdeckt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War auch am Samstag da und habe auch ein paar Fotos geschossen! Es war wirklich eine coole Messe. Ich war hauptsächlich wegen buffed.de; Age of Conan und Warhammer Online dort.
Nach einem knapp einstündigem Vortrag von einem Kerl aus der Games Workshop Zentrale, der vor dem Warhammer Online Stand Flugblätter verteilt hat, werde ich mir wohl doch noch die Figürchen kaufen. War sehr interessant.

Danke auch nochmal für den Betakey von AoC, lade zurzeit immernoch die Spieldateien herunter, hoffentlich kann ichs dann heute mal zocken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier nun aber der Link zu meinem Blog und der Fotogalerie. Viel Spaß beim Bildchen gucken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bilder von der RPC

Marcel

P.S.: @Bernd: Kann es immernoch nicht glauben, dass Du mich erkannt hast, bei der Masse an buffed-Usern, die es gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CemY (28. April 2008)

@ desmondio

omg du hast fotos von diesen schwarzen gestalten gemacht... die fand ich der hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich war am sonntag da, ab 16 uhr ca. 
so rollenspiele sind ja auch nich so mein ding, bin da eigtl nur wegen wow und dem buffed stand hingegangen. hab mir einige stände angeguggt, da gabs n paar nette sachen, die ich mir gerne gekauft hätte. aber geld wollte net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


leider wars ja schon bisl leer, wo wir da waren, trotzdem war an manchen stellen was los.


----------



## Frewin (28. April 2008)

Hi, ich war auch da am Sonntag nachmittag (so ca. 16:00 Uhr).  Ich war der, der nach dem Sticker gehechtet ist...

Danke nochmal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Der Frewin


----------



## Nandor-Elb (28. April 2008)

Also ich bin zur HdRO Präsentation um 11Uhr am Sonntag gekommen und nach der (ebenfalls HdRO)Präsentation um 16Uhr gegangen, mit etwas mehr als einer Stunde Fahrt pro Strecke. Die genannten Präsentationen waren etwas mager, war nur der Einstieg in das Spiel und eine grobe Übersicht, da hatte ich (mit meinen 2 50ern) auf mehr gehofft, z.B Infos zu B13 oder Moria, aber trotzdem recht interessant. Besonders gut hat mir Warhammer Online gefallen, was ich dort auch angespielt habe. Ich bin jetzt zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich mir dieses Spiel auf jeden Fall holen werde. Ansonsten gab es viel zu sehen und zu bestaunen, alles in allem war es also sehr schön dort.


----------



## Triton (29. April 2008)

Wir, unsere Spellborn Gilde, haben uns meistens beim Spellborn Stand aufgehalten. Aber wir waren auch bei anderen Ständen Unterwegs. Somit auch beim Buffed Stand und das nicht nur zur Spellborn Präsentation als wir  auf die Bühne gebeten wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jemand von uns Fotos gemacht? PM an mich. Aber nicht nur beim diesen beiden Ständen konnte man sein Spaß haben. War im Allgemeinen eine sehr schöne Messe, besonders wenn man danach mit einem Entwickler und der Messe Crew von Spellborn Privat unterwegs war. Vorteil einer Prerelease Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gedanken für ein Ausflug zur GC machen wir uns in der Gilde auch schon, und wer weis vielleicht treibt es uns auch mal ins Entwicklerstudio nach Den Haag. Aber erstmal wieder zurück zur RPC, hier ein paar Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bourn82 (30. April 2008)

Jo war auf der RPC in Münster, sogar ganz weit vorne^^

Buffed-Team waren allesamt supergut drauf.... (Das nenn ich Spaß bei der Arbeit!!!!)
Und sonst hat mir die RPC auch sehr gut gefallen. Naja alles bissel Teuer, aber ist denke das ist normal auf ner Messe.

Dann noch einen gruß an alle die vor Ort waren, und uns beim Raiden unterstützt haben.

Wir sehen uns wieder baba euer


Bourn/Stefan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

